# Once you go Lard - you never go back



## SoapDaddy70 (Feb 27, 2021)

Finally started adding Lard to my recipes and in terms of controlling my trace it has been a game changer. I cannot believe the difference. These recipes have also not contained shea or cocoa butter. I got some advice from a couple of people on the forum (you know who you are - ) and what a joy it has been to work with. So any of you fellow newbies out there having trouble with controlling your trace - give Lard a try. I also have been using 40% Lye concentration which I read somewhere is some magic number that seems to slow down trace. Maybe it is a combination of both things but I tend to think it has more to do with the Lard.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 27, 2021)

Welcome to the lard side! 40% lye concentration can slow trace, but not always. If you use an FO or EO that accelerates, it will move even faster at 40% in my experience.


----------



## hlee (Feb 27, 2021)

Does anyone know if it is true that pork fat is the closest (of animal fats) in composition to human fat? I don't  even know  where I heard that. The movie Fight Club maybe?


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 27, 2021)

hlee said:


> Does anyone know if it is true that pork fat is the closest (of animal fats) in composition to human fat? I don't  even know  where I heard that. The movie Fight Club maybe?


Yes, that is true. I know some people make body butter with lard and its supposedly fantastic.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm a lardinator with 40% lye concentration, too!  Lard is my favorite soaping oil, and I have used it for body products. However, I  prefer the consistency and absorbency of tallow for body products. I've read that tallow is the closest animal fat to human fat, but a quick search showed conflicting information about that, so


----------



## Misschief (Feb 27, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Yes, that is true. I know some people make body butter with lard and its supposedly fantastic.


It is! I've made it for myself and love it!


----------



## SPowers (Feb 27, 2021)

I didn't know lardinator was a name but if so, then I'm one too!


----------



## Jersey Girl (Feb 27, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I'm a lardinator with 40% lye concentration, too!  Lard is my favorite soaping oil, and I have used it for body products. However, I  prefer the consistency and absorbency of tallow for body products. I've read that tallow is the closest animal fat to human fat, but a quick search showed conflicting information about that, so



You know that same finger that has been hovering over the Bud Loaf Splitter?  It’s been hovering over the 44lb box of tallow from Soapers Choice too!  Lol. I really want to do a lard/tallow combo in my soaps as a good percentage of my recipe. Curse you @AliOop Lol


----------



## AliOop (Feb 27, 2021)

@Jersey Girl that's a sure sign of addiction... blaming others for your problems that result from your choices. Time to get help.


----------



## CpnDouchette (Feb 28, 2021)

Trying a lard recipe for the first time tonight. Have you tried it with lower concentration and found the trace moves faster?


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Feb 28, 2021)

I use 50% lard but I have found that the Walmart shortening comes the closest if you can't get lard.


----------



## Cheeky Goat (Feb 28, 2021)

I love lard! I use it in almost all my soaps! It’s true. Once you use lard you won’t go back.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 28, 2021)

CpnDouchette said:


> Trying a lard recipe for the first time tonight. Have you tried it with lower concentration and found the trace moves faster?


I have , and there is a difference in my trace time, but it is still VERY slow-moving even with 33% lye solution. I don’t normally soap below that, so I can’t speak to that.


----------



## Ant (Feb 28, 2021)

Lard is really nice to work with especially doing techniques that require a really thin batter. Very forgiving if you over stick blend.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 28, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Finally started adding Lard to my recipes and in terms of controlling my trace it has been a game changer. I cannot believe the difference. These recipes have also not contained shea or cocoa butter. I got some advice from a couple of people on the forum (you know who you are - ) and what a joy it has been to work with. So any of you fellow newbies out there having trouble with controlling your trace - give Lard a try. I also have been using 40% Lye concentration which I read somewhere is some magic number that seems to slow down trace. Maybe it is a combination of both things but I tend to think it has more to do with the Lard.


I love Lard in my soap's Its usually the highest ingredient.  I want to try Tallow' Ive read it's equally as good as lard' but w/ just a few differences.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Feb 28, 2021)

Jersey Girl said:


> You know that same finger that has been hovering over the Bud Loaf Splitter?  It’s been hovering over the 44lb box of tallow from Soapers Choice too!  Lol. I really want to do a lard/tallow combo in my soaps as a good percentage of my recipe. Curse you @AliOop Lol


please keep us posted on your thoughts on Lard/Tallow


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 28, 2021)

We dont get lard here, at least I dont know where to get it. I checked amazon, its sooooooooooo expensive . Same goes for Tallow.


----------



## purely soaps (Feb 28, 2021)

My body bar has a lard/tallow with olive oil blend and it's a beautiful hard full lather soap. I wouldn't want to make soap without those oils


----------



## sabnazzy (Feb 28, 2021)

SoapDaddy70 said:


> Finally started adding Lard to my recipes and in terms of controlling my trace it has been a game changer. I cannot believe the difference. These recipes have also not contained shea or cocoa butter. I got some advice from a couple of people on the forum (you know who you are - ) and what a joy it has been to work with. So any of you fellow newbies out there having trouble with controlling your trace - give Lard a try. I also have been using 40% Lye concentration which I read somewhere is some magic number that seems to slow down trace. Maybe it is a combination of both things but I tend to think it has more to do with the Lard.


I now after trying many recipes am using Amy Wardens lard recipe and i cannot believe the differnce.A real game changer.


----------



## sabnazzy (Feb 28, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> We dont get lard here, at least I dont know where to get it. I checked amazon, its sooooooooooo expensive . Same goes for Tallow.


ring around your local supermarkets,they should stock it.


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 28, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> I now after trying many recipes am using Amy Wardens lard recipe and i cannot believe the differnce.A real game changer.



Sounds awesome! Where can I find said recipe please?


----------



## sabnazzy (Feb 28, 2021)

Babyshoes said:


> Sounds awesome! Where can I find said recipe please?


Hi i had to register for the soap club challenge run by Amy Warden and her recipe is in there, even if you just join for a month about 13.00 US it's worth it just for the tutorials.


----------



## violets2217 (Feb 28, 2021)

hlee said:


> Does anyone know if it is true that pork fat is the closest (of animal fats) in composition to human fat? I don't  even know  where I heard that. The movie Fight Club maybe?


I just read that here on a post somewhere I think! Crazy! I know pigs’ skin and oh is closest to human skin.  Why pig cadavers are use for practicing tattooing and med students learn slicing and stitching back up!

ETA: Nope it was a an article here:





__





						Lard Soap Recipes
					






					basicsoapmaking.com
				




“Lard can be a controversial ingredient in soap making. Some are concerned that animal fat will make their soap greasy and clog pores. Actually, it is quite the contrary. Lard resembles the structure of human skin cells which is composed of saturated fats. Lard soap is closer to our skin than plant-based soaps.”


----------



## Babyshoes (Feb 28, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> Hi i had to register for the soap club challenge run by Amy Warden and her recipe is in there, even if you just join for a month about 13.00 US it's worth it just for the tutorials.


Thank you, I'll take a look.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 28, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> ring around your local supermarkets,they should stock it.


She is in India, and I've heard other soapers from there state that they cannot easily access animal fats at a reasonable price.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 1, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> ring around your local supermarkets,they should stock it.


I dont think they will have it, Pork is not a common meat we use. 70% people here are vegetarians and even some state have bans in processing certain meats. So, getting animal fats will be tricky.



AliOop said:


> She is in India, and I've heard other soapers from there state that they cannot easily access animal fats at a reasonable price.


True, I dont even know where to get it, thats why I checked amazon.


----------



## senaraj (Mar 1, 2021)

Indians mostly consume Chicken, Mutton and Beef. Beef is  very Controversial in India. So animal fats are also very controversial.. So the only option is to buy from other countries. But the cost of shipping and import duties will be very high and also these will not work commercially.


----------



## Ladka (Mar 1, 2021)

senaraj said:


> Indians mostly consume Chicken, Mutton and Beef. Beef is  very Controversial in India. So animal fats are also very controversial.. So the only option is to buy from other countries. But the cost of shipping and import duties will be very high and also these will not work commercially.


I also use sheep tallow and find it behaves similar to beef tallow. In fact I was taught to make cold process soap using sheep tallow (50 %) and am glad whenever I can get hold of it.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 1, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I love Lard in my soap's Its usually the highest ingredient.  I want to try Tallow' Ive read it's equally as good as lard' but w/ just a few differences.


I've been using tallow in my normal recipe and I love it! In combination with olive oil and coconut oil I get a bar that's a very good all rounder, and the batter is nice and easy to work with, comes to the stages of trace in a timely but predictable way.  The only time I've had trouble with it is when doing smaller than usual batches and taking too much time messing around with adding in fragrance and colours.
The downside is that it keeps a certain 'animal' quality, even after curing. I've been superfatting at 6% so I'm sure that's not helping either! I find it takes a full dose of essential oil to overcome the beefiness.
Tallow is easier to come by than lard, for me, but I'm thinking of asking the butcher for lard next time I see him, that's probably my best bet, and I'm very curious now to compare and contrast.


----------



## Ladka (Mar 1, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> The downside is that it keeps a certain 'animal' quality, even after curing. I've been superfatting at 6% so I'm sure that's not helping either! I find it takes a full dose of essential oil to overcome the beefiness.


I usually try to get rid of any "beefy" smell by washing tallow twice or three times after rendering, with scraping off any dirt on the lower surface of hardened tallow each time. This normally helps and I enjoy my beautiful white (or coloured) hard tallow soap bars.


----------



## Tara_H (Mar 1, 2021)

Ladka said:


> I usually try to get rid of any "beefy" smell by washing tallow twice or three times after rendering, with scraping off any dirt on the lower surface of hardened tallow each time. This normally helps and I enjoy my beautiful white (or coloured) hard tallow soap bars.


Oh that's a great point! I've been buying it from the supermarket so I figured it didn't need any further processing, but I'm sure they're less concerned about the smell since it's meant to be used for cooking.  I'll definitely try washing it next time and see if it makes a difference!


----------



## melinda48 (Mar 1, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Yes, that is true. I know some people make body butter with lard and its supposedly fantastic.





hlee said:


> Does anyone know if it is true that pork fat is the closest (of animal fats) in composition to human fat? I don't  even know  where I heard that. The movie Fight Club maybe?


When it comes to cellular makeup, pig lard is incredibly close to human skin. It has a similar pH and is made up of saturated and monounsaturated fats. One fact that skincare experts know: Oil dissolves oil. Since lard is so similar to our own skin oils, it’s a match made in heaven. As a cleanser, lard is a gentle and natural way to rid your face of that nasty sebum buildup and the daily dirt in your pores.

From the web: “Pigs are extremely efficient at processing sunlight and storing it as Vitamin D in their fat. Fortunately for us, we get to enjoy our four-footed friends’ hard work when we rub that fat on our faces. Vitamin D helps to minimize dark spots and lines, reduce acne, and promote collagen production. This D-rich lard comes from pastured hogs that have been exposed to sunlight, so be sure to keep this in mind if you purchase your lard. Lard is also rich in omega-3 fatty acids, Vitamin E and Vitamin A.”



Todd Ziegler said:


> I use 50% lard but I have found that the Walmart shortening comes the closest if you can't get lard.


I buy my lard at Walmart. If they are out, I go to another grocery store. I render my own tallow-make friends with a butcher


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Mar 1, 2021)

melinda48 said:


> I buy my lard at Walmart. If they are out, I go to another grocery store. I render my own tallow-make friends with a butcher


I get my lard at Walmart most of the time but the dollar general store has it cheaper but it comes in 1 pound blocks. I save a $1 per 4 pounds of lard, compared to Walmart and it is the same brand.


----------



## Virgogoddess (Mar 1, 2021)

Am I the only one who has a hard time with lard? It always seems to make my soap really soft and I get extreme soda ash. I guess I have to try it again but that’s been my experience. I have a vegetarian family so I get flack for using animal products. What am I missing? I don’t do plain soap, I like a lot of design and additives.


----------



## jwarnerca (Mar 1, 2021)

sabnazzy said:


> I now after trying many recipes am using Amy Wardens lard recipe and i cannot believe the differnce.A real game changer.


What and where is Amy's recipe please.


----------



## AlishaM (Mar 1, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> We dont get lard here, at least I dont know where to get it. I checked amazon, its sooooooooooo expensive . Same goes for Tallow.


You can get pork fat from your local butcher and render it yourself.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 1, 2021)

AlishaM said:


> You can get pork fat from your local butcher and render it yourself.


Where I live, Pork is literally hard to find meat.


----------



## Ladka (Mar 1, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Oh that's a great point! I've been buying it from the supermarket so I figured it didn't need any further processing, but I'm sure they're less concerned about the smell since it's meant to be used for cooking.  I'll definitely try washing it next time and see if it makes a difference!


I normally render lard I by cheaply from a farmer-butcher. as I could no go to the farmers' market during covid-time I bought one kilogram of rendered lard in a nearby shop. I used it in a few batches. When I arrived to the bottom I saw some impurities and it dawned to me I had better washed it at least once. It'd have been perfect for cooking and the soaps are alright, luckily, but I will certainly wash any rendered lard if I happen to buy it again.


----------



## Guspuppy (Mar 2, 2021)

Virgogoddess said:


> Am I the only one who has a hard time with lard? It always seems to make my soap really soft and I get extreme soda ash. I guess I have to try it again but that’s been my experience. I have a vegetarian family so I get flack for using animal products. What am I missing? I don’t do plain soap, I like a lot of design and additives.



I use 55% lard in my normal recipe and I get lots of ash every time. The soap is soft coming out of the mold but hardens up nicely during cure.


----------



## Hope Ann (Mar 2, 2021)

jwarnerca said:


> What and where is Amy's recipe please.



I found it via a google.search.

Hope


----------



## The_Phoenix (Mar 2, 2021)

Virgogoddess said:


> Am I the only one who has a hard time with lard? It always seems to make my soap really soft and I get extreme soda ash. I guess I have to try it again but that’s been my experience. I have a vegetarian family so I get flack for using animal products. What am I missing? I don’t do plain soap, I like a lot of design and additives.


Oh my gosh, we're neighbors, @Virgogoddess ! I live in RSM. 

What % are you using lard?


----------



## Angie Gail (Mar 2, 2021)

My standard recipe uses 30% lard (the highest percentage of my 5 oils/fats) and it is really nice. I also include goat's milk and recently also added colloidal oatmeal and it makes very smooth, creamy soap. I get mine at Wal-Mart too in the big bucket.


----------



## Hope Ann (Mar 2, 2021)

Guspuppy said:


> I use 55% lard in my normal recipe and I get lots of ash every time. The soap is soft coming out of the mold but hardens up nicely during cure.



I use about that and also get ash.  I also add some butter so mine unmold fast.

Hope


----------



## Virgogoddess (Mar 4, 2021)

The_Phoenix said:


> Oh my gosh, we're neighbors, @Virgogoddess ! I live in RSM.
> 
> What % are you using lard?


I’m right next to Trabuco high so seriously down the street! I’ve done 20-30%. Maybe lard is just not for me?


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 4, 2021)

I would love to be able to us lard, it is so easy to work with, and makes a nice soap for most, but I break out when using it.  It's not an allergy persay, but do have a tendency to get adult acne when I use it. I don't even cook with it)


----------



## earlene (Mar 7, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> I dont think they will have it, Pork is not a common meat we use. 70% people here are vegetarians and even some state have bans in processing certain meats. So, getting animal fats will be tricky.
> 
> 
> True, I dont even know where to get it, thats why I checked amazon.



You don't need to use lard or any animal fat to make good soap. There are plenty of soapmakers who do not use animal fats, and there are plenty of customers who prefer soap made without animal fat.



senaraj said:


> Indians mostly consume Chicken, Mutton and Beef. Beef is  very Controversial in India. So animal fats are also very controversial.. So the only option is to buy from other countries. But the cost of shipping and import duties will be very high and also these will not work commercially.



IF you want to try soap with animal fat, you can render your own fats from the animals you may eat, such as the chicken or mutton.  I don't eat animals and cannot stand the smell of animal fats, so I wouldn't do it, but plenty of soapmakers here do render their own from collecting the fat from the animals they slaughter or get fat from friends who hunt, or from a butcher.  Some have posted about the odd-to-me animal fats they have rendered and made soap from (bear, and any number of animals).

But, as I said, you don't really need animal fats to make soap anyway. In spite of the title of this thread, it is not really true that once you try lard, you will never go back. I don't like it; I did try it because I have family who are not vegetarian, so did make some lard soap for my brothers, but I don't like how it smells (fresh lard, lard in a can, lard when melting, lard in the soap batter, cured lard soap, lard soap lather when washing hands - all of it is offensive to my nose). It is not worth it to me to try and hide the odor, either. If I don't like something, why should I tolerate it?

The one time I made lard soap at my Daughter-in-law's house, the smell made her so sick to her stomache that I had to take it outside. And she cooks with lard. But in soap, the odor was too much for her, and she was not pregnant.



Virgogoddess said:


> Am I the only one who has a hard time with lard? It always seems to make my soap really soft and I get extreme soda ash. I guess I have to try it again but that’s been my experience. I have a vegetarian family so I get flack for using animal products. What am I missing? I don’t do plain soap, I like a lot of design and additives.



No, you are not the only one who has a problem with it.  I believe at least one soaper here doesn't like to use lard because she got DOS with it so often.



jcandleattic said:


> I would love to be able to us lard, it is so easy to work with, and makes a nice soap for most, but I break out when using it.  It's not an allergy persay, but do have a tendency to get adult acne when I use it. I don't even cook with it)


 
When I was young, bacon fat always made me break out.  My MIL thought I was making stuff up (not my favorite MIL, but that is neither here nor there), but it happened every time I ate bacon or anything cooked in bacon grease.  I wasn't vegetarian yet, and I did love to eat bacon (I was bacon-deprived as a child, so tried to make up for it after leaving home.)  Anyway, I certainly wouldn't want to use something that makes me break out in pimples.  I can't eat chocolate either, which is really sad, but one piece of chocolate or a chocolate covered ice cream bar and I pay for it for days afterward.


----------



## Carly B (Mar 9, 2021)

Misschief said:


> It is! I've made it for myself and love it!




@Misschief, do you do anything to overcome the piggy smell?  I love lard and use it in most of my soaps, and hubby loves the soaps with tallow or a lard/tallow blend, but even after saponification, they have a trace of livestock aroma, for lack of a better term.  I can't imagine what the body butter would be like.  Would you mind sharing the proportions?


----------



## Misschief (Mar 9, 2021)

Carly B said:


> @Misschief, do you do anything to overcome the piggy smell?  I love lard and use it in most of my soaps, and hubby loves the soaps with tallow or a lard/tallow blend, but even after saponification, they have a trace of livestock aroma, for lack of a better term.  I can't imagine what the body butter would be like.  Would you mind sharing the proportions?


I use a brand name lard (Tenderflake) and have never noticed any kind of piggy smell at all.


----------



## Kaolin washer (Mar 10, 2021)

I put one TBL spoon of caraway seedin my 500 g batchand it smells so good and works fine. I can smell the dirty pig in the lard to tho, but if you use less and put in some spices , you may not notice it


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 11, 2021)

earlene said:


> You don't need to use lard or any animal fat to make good soap. There are plenty of soapmakers who do not use animal fats, and there are plenty of customers who prefer soap made without animal fat.


True, I have never used animal fat based soap before. But, I was just curious since lots of people recommend lard.


----------

